# Mettre "système" dans "partage et permissions"



## Tralen (5 Février 2010)

Je voudrais changer l'icône de mon Finder
seulement je ne parviens pas a mettre "système" dans partage et permission
Comment dois-je faire ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour
Houla la cher ami, je crois que vous allez à de gros déboires si vous touchez à -système- ? Attendez des précisions avant de faire
cordialement JP


----------



## Tralen (6 Février 2010)

Je ne fais que suivre le tutoriel destiné a changer l'icône du finder
Il est indiqué qu'il faut remplacé utilisateur par système


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Tu es sous quel systéme ? Si tu es sous Leopard ou Tiger utilise LiteIcon, c'est simple est gratuit. Si tu es sous SL utilise la version d'essai de CandyBar.
Tu n'auras pas à changer quoi que ce soit ailleurs.


----------



## r e m y (6 Février 2010)

Trouve toi l'utilitaire BatchMod (une recherche google devrait permettre de retrouver le site du developpeur) et tu pourras facilement remettre les droits correct sur "Finder"


----------



## Tralen (6 Février 2010)

Je suis sur Snow leopard
Merci je vais essayé


----------



## Tralen (6 Février 2010)

J'ai effectivement réussi a changer l'icône finder grâce a candybar merci 

Par contre img2icons que j'utilise ne me permet pas de convertir tous les fichiers au format .icns sans l'acheter et pic2icons est payant partout ou je le trouve.
Y a-t-il une application gratuite me permettant de le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Quels sont les formats que tu veux changer en .icns ?


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

Ba tous en fait
l'idée serai de pouvoir l'image que je veux en icône
En particulier le format des fichier de cette page (icone de pirate)
Je ne sais pas quel format c'est


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

En fait ce sont des dossiers avec l'icône "appliquée" dessus, donc ce n'est pas vraiment un format.


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

Et comment on les transforme ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Pardon ? Je comprends pas ta question ?


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

Comment on les convertit au format .icns ?
Ca ne marche pas avec img2icns -_-


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Normal ce ne sont pas des fichiers à proprement parlé.


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2010)

Je pense que notre ami n'a pas compris comment on colle une image en guise d'icone sur un dossier ou un fichier (via le panneau d'information obtenu avec cmd-I)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Ouais je pense aussi, il serait bon de commencer par les bases .


----------



## Tralen (9 Février 2010)

Oui je débute  (ca se voit tant que ca ? xD)
Non ca encore j'ai compris déplacer un fichier à un endroit précis je sais faire.
Fin bon
Le truc que je me demandais c'est comment on donne un format particulier a un fichier qui "n'en a pas vraiment"
on rajoute juste l'extension ?
Ou il faut un convertisseur ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Avec CandyBar tu peux l'exporter dans le format que tu souhaites.


----------

